# Conduit to Sales and Service Counter



## jar546 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is a store that has what appears to be an aluminum tube that runs from the drop-ceiling to the sales and service counter.  It is held in place at the top by the hole in the drop-ceiling and on the bottom it rests on a hole in the counter.  Running in this "tube" is MC cable for receptacles and counter LED trim light and low voltage wiring for the computer system.  Here are some photos.

The question is:  Does anyone see this as a code violation?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 9, 2014)

What code (s) are you looking at?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 9, 2014)

Specifically NEC violations Mark.


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't think that the tube is conduit.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 9, 2014)

Knee jerk reaction, what is the difference between this tube, and a stud cavity that had MC fished through?


----------



## steveray (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd go with FB on that one.....I left my last town before they started the new Verizon....


----------



## mjesse (Jan 9, 2014)

Is the counter secured to the floor?

If not, should the counter slide across the shiny plastic floor, what would happen to the MC?

I don't see it as a violation per se, provided the counter is secured.

mj


----------



## mark handler (Jan 9, 2014)

I see nothing in the NEC that would prohibit it, so I agree with the previous posters


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 9, 2014)

Last fall we were doing 3-4 Verison remodels a week, all between 9PM and out by 8AM. They were all permitted and inspected so if that's a SoFlo store Jeff, dollars to doughnuts that was inspected.

I also agree with the above posters.

i


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2014)

All the conduit in this case is nothing but a sleeve.  If the chase were built out of wood we would have no issue but in reality it is no different.  Now if thhn conductors were run thru there not as part of a cable then it would be a different issue.  No NEC violation, IMO either


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 9, 2014)

And Jeff, RE pic 2. Are you of of those kids that has to touch everything in the store? Did you lift that sleeve up for the pic?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> And Jeff, RE pic 2. Are you of of those kids that has to touch everything in the store? Did you lift that sleeve up for the pic?


Yes.  Yes I am.  Yes I did.



			
				Dennis said:
			
		

> All the conduit in this case is nothing but a sleeve.  If the chase were built out of wood we would have no issue but in reality it is no different.  Now if thhn conductors were run thru there not as part of a cable then it would be a different issue.  No NEC violation, IMO either


I agree and like the point you made about THHN



			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> I see nothing in the NEC that would prohibit it, so I agree with the previous posters


The real question is why did I not take a picture of the entire counter to show whether or not it was accessible????


----------



## mark handler (Jan 10, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> What code (s) are you looking at?


That's why I asked the above ;-p


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 10, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> the real question is why did i not take a picture of the entire counter to show whether or not it was accessible????


lol

lol,,,,,,,


----------



## north star (Jan 10, 2014)

*= ~ ~ ~ =*



Demerit issued to Jeff for not taking a picture of the entire

counter AND checking for Accessibility compliance !    :devil

*= ~ ~ ~ =*


----------



## mark handler (Jan 10, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> Demerit issued to Jeff for not taking a picture of the entirecounter AND checking for Accessibility compliance !


That is why we have so many noncompliant elements out there built after the code/law went into effect....

I hear all the time, I did not have to do that in the city of .....

Why do we have so many lawsuits....Hmmmmm


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2014)

I bet the automatic bill pay kiosk is not accessible.

No pull out arm to write a check on at my Verizon store. I have mentioned it to the store manager 3 months in a row and nothing done.

http://www.retailcustomerexperience.com/video/2677/CETW-A-look-at-the-Verizon-bill-payment-kiosk


----------



## steveray (Jan 10, 2014)

Can you pay with a check at those?



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I bet the automatic bill pay kiosk is not accessible.No pull out arm to write a check on at my Verizon store. I have mentioned it to the store manager 3 months in a row and nothing done.
> 
> http://www.retailcustomerexperience.com/video/2677/CETW-A-look-at-the-Verizon-bill-payment-kiosk


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Can you pay with a check at those?


Yep...........


----------

